# Experienced Krib breeders - advice



## Shell55 (Nov 23, 2021)

I’ve had fish for many years - just a hobbyist. I’ve been trying to learn more about my fish and think I maybe a little more knowledgeable, but I’m still learning.

OK, so this all started months ago when I purchased two “pretty” fish lol - I knew nothing about them. Fast forward - they were male and female Kribs. They were in my very peaceful community tank and were peaceful until their babies came. They preceded to terrorize my tank, so I got them their own - a 20 gallon.

There were only 3 babies left when I moved them. All was fine until the new fry arrived. The father who was previously a “good dad” started to attack the three - by morning they were gone. Quick note about the parents. They seem to be “bonded” if that can occur with fish. They never fight and are never far from each other, which is why I would like to keep them together



So, my dilemma - there are about 20 fry left from this new batch. I’ve noticed the parents starting to act squirrely and getting a little pushy with the fry … not attacking … at least not yet. I wanted to know if Kribs always kill their previous fry when the new group is born. I have a small talk I can move them to if it would be safer for them, but I would love to leave them in the 20 gallon because it would be less disruptive for them, their parents won’t kill them. When they are big enough I am hoping my fish store will take them (that’s another issue - what to do with them if they survive). 

I’m not sure what yo go because the parents behavior is making me think they might be having another batch of babies - do they ever stop? Seriously, do they?


































So any advice anyone more experienced with Kribs and breeding would be greatly appreciated. Oh, the picture with the parents was taken a few weeks back when they were still swimming with their fry and behaving well with them. They other pictures were taken tonight of just the fry. Mom and dad have been hanging out in the cave the pass few days, which is why I’m a bit nervous.


----------



## Shell55 (Nov 23, 2021)

Thanks for moving me to the right category. I’ve been reading other threads and I started rethinking my idea to move the fry. That would depend on whether or not it is a given that the Krib parents will kill their previous fry. Right now I see them dart towards them if they get too close, but not as aggressive as I saw them with the previous fry. I might note that with the previous fry I had moved them to a new tank. Their behavior is different with this fry crew … maybe because they feel more at home in this tank now.

I would like to leave the fry in the tank until they get larger and then hopefully my fish store will take them, but only if they won’t be killed. So my first question would they be safe to leave in the tank if new spawn arrive. Also, will the pair continue to mate? I mean how long does this continual mating last?

Finally, I’ve read a lot of threads that speak of pairs fighting or being aggressive with each other. That is not the case with these two. They are like two peas in a pod. If they weren’t I would have separated, because having them breed is somewhat stressful to me. I never intended to have a breeding pair and feel I don’t know enough to make the right decisions on how to care for them. I don’t want to have a pair that breeds and then kills their babies every so many weeks. And then what do I do if they do survive? I mentioned selling or giving them to my fish store, but I’m not 100% sure they will take them.
I hope someone with more experience can give me some advice. Thank you for your time in advance.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Oh my....
_Pelvicachromis pulcher,_ The Krib Cichlid
And while yes, there are probably 'experienced' Krib breeders out there. I believe many more folks have 'experienced' spawning Kribs in their aquariums!
This may help to inform the situation,

_IF YOU PLACE THEM IN WATER AND FEED THEM?
THEY* WILL* SPAWN......._
_AHEM_

These extremely fecund African Riverine Cichlids live in a native environment with intense levels of predation and mortality. Seemingly EVERYTHING wants eat krib eggs, fry, juvenile fish and even - the Parents! So, to outcompete that hostile environment, this species is seemingly hard-wired to SPAWN.
Constantly.
That is, produce as much off-spring as possible so that some few extremely lucky 'lottery winners' can hopefully grow out and survive long enough to spawn themselves.
And well, such behaviors and instincts just can't be shut off with a switch or something. And, in the relatively safe confines of a home aquarium? Your happy little Krib pair is gonna produce more babies than you may be able to even imagine!
For such little fish - it's kind of incredible just how many babies they can produce. 
-
And yes, you are seeing natural behaviors at work in the parents attacking the babies. Because you see, those babies (in this species, at least) will only look upon their tiny little brothers and sisters as - *THE NEXT MEAL.*
Something your Krib parents are all too aware of.
So, in larger (much larger than your 20 gallon tank) aquariums, the babies can grow out and start acting like adult Kribs themselves. That is - getting busy with the rather serious bizness of spawning and producing even MORE baby Kribs!
-
So, your LFS (if kindly) may take in your baby Kribs as a sort of donation or something. At least initially.... But, because the flow of babies through that tap just ain't gonna stop - you're gonna be left with a ton of baby-sized Kribs to do well, something with. 
Creative things.
And well, to prevent the baby Krib onslaught. It does help a bit in slowing things down at least, to leave the babies in with the parents as long as possible. The parents will have to kill off their own off-spring in there to protect the next spawning brood, after all... or, you could just separate the parents into different tanks. That will almost certainly fix the problem also.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Plus those babies provide some good protein for your breeding pair.


----------



## Shell55 (Nov 23, 2021)

Thank you so much for your informed response. As much as I don’t want to separate the harmonious couple … I seriously have never seen such a bonded couple … I almost wish they fought so I wouldn’t feel so bad, but I may just have to. I also wish I wasn’t such a family oriented romantic! I feel like a heartless home wrecker😢 

So for my thoughts on an immediate response… your opinion… move the dad (I hate myself😢) to my community tank. This will leave mom with babies. I don’t know if she is with fry, but I will have to take my chances with that … playing God is very new to me😞 … I have a small tank to move the existing fry until they get bigger and I could cry or something if my fish store gives me a hard time taking them 😏 … then add new fish to the tank where mom is … and be very careful when I go to the fish store in the future… I won’t be saying,”Oh, give me those two pretty ones!” … yes, that is how I got my love birds. What do you think? Please give me any input … I would appreciate any good advice. Take care.


----------



## Shell55 (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Shell55 (Nov 23, 2021)

Taken just now …


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Ahhhh..... the freshness of a new aquarist to the hobby. When all is new, and the possibilities may well be endless!
That is... before you were left with literally hundreds and hundreds of Krib babies to look after!
So yes, while I do admire your sentimentality and sensitivities regarding this potential, exploding Krib population problem? The answers are indeed all there before you.

Removing the parent male from the female Krib, will definitely end the - endless spawning - process.
No worries, your Mom fish is more than capable of taking care of any/all Krib eggs or babies as may yet emerge...
Do not wait overlong in bringing those babies to the LFS. They can spawn at a surprisingly young age! And I assume you do not want to be in this unenviable position, yet again?
Otherwise, you may wind up as jaded and heartless as some of us became when faced with this opportunity situation ourselves. And were able forced to feed out this seemingly endless supply of baby-sized Cichlids to other, hungry (sometimes actually predatory) Cichlids. A somewhat daunting prospect, I sense that you are just not ready to face?


----------



## Shell55 (Nov 23, 2021)

Well, I moved the dad back to the community tank. So far so good. He’s doing a little chasing, but he’s probably adjusting to the move. He was pretty easy going before the babies came, so I’m hoping he reverts back as soon as he settles in. I’m also sure they have forgotten how he tried to kill them when the pair and the babies shared their tank a few months back. They actually caused the death of my poor roseline - either killed him or he died from the stress of their attacks. I’ve decided to keep the fry with the mom for now. I will see if she spawns then go from there.

Thank you for the warning that they could mate early - I will watch for that. Mostly thank you for your kindness and the time you took to answer my questions. You really helped me to gather myself enough to do the right thing and move the dad. I was seriously struggling. Clearly I’m not cut out for when the miracle of life is so closely situated to the death end of the circle of life. I’m a light weight I guess lol I’ll post again if there are any interesting developments. Thanks again😊


----------

